# You are forced to wear a warning label, what does yours say?



## petite libellule

In 3 sentences or less.


----------



## Roland Khan

I probably don't like you, and if you are only given one word responses then it is most likely that I'm just too damn polite to stab you in the fucking face, please leave me alone.


----------



## petite libellule

Roland787 said:


> I probably don't like you, and if you are only given one word responses then it is most likely that I'm just too damn polite to stab you in the fucking face, please leave me alone.


:shocked:


----------



## Promethea

Highly addictive.
May leave bite marks.
Proceed with caution.

; D


----------



## Roland Khan

I may poop my pants at any moment. Will you wipe for me? If so, call 1-800-ODD-SRVC


----------



## VioletEvergarden

If you can read this
Please go away
You're standing too close

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk


----------



## 6007

Contents volatile, handle with care.


----------



## eydimork

Bad pet
Do not feed


----------



## ChaosEpsilon

"May detonate upon emotional pressure"


----------



## SuperSoaker

Don't push me - unless you want to learn howto fly


----------



## cremedelacrop

*Nothing to see here...*

Nothing to see here...


----------



## suzypike

Beware: She does crazy shit!


----------



## Ballast

Warning: Contents not what they appear to be

or

Warning: Meaning depends on context

or

Warning: That thing I said that makes me sound like an asshole is probably not what I meant


----------



## Bri Stewart

If this human has not had nicotine run.
or
Do not admit that something I did offends/annoys you it will be filed away for future reference.


----------



## monemi




----------



## ISTPish

This side up ^


----------



## Amacey

If you can read this 
Then you're about to get
A free ride in the ambulance


----------



## sceptical mystic

"If you can read this you are too close."


----------



## kindaconfused

Do _not _pull my finger!


----------



## intraconsensious

I see you not
You saw me not
Mind your own business if not...


----------



## AwedByOdd

Please refer to signature below.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

For fullest enjoyment of this creature, give it plenty of attention, food, and beverage, and watch it bloom. It also needs to be walked regularly. Otherwise, it gets bored and restless and biting may occur. There will be no refund if this unit is returned for any reason.


----------



## Ryosuke93

Warning: Does not forgive easily


----------



## Acadia

oh god. mine would say: "warning: aggressively liberal vegetarian. must be exercised regularly. tendency to climb trees." if whoever was labeling me had common sense, they would also note my tree nut allergy in fine print.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Extremely sensitive and often times moody if you push me too far.


----------



## LostFavor

Warning: You just ate a hotpocket. Hope you're drunk or heading home to a trailer. You hillbilly enjoy the next Nascar event. Hotpooockeeet...! 

Jim Gaffigan references aside...

_Mine would say something like_: Don't be alarmed. I'm just a figment of your imagination. Wait, maybe it's that you're a figment of mine - I get the two confused a lot.

(In other words, "Don't take me too seriously, know how to laugh, and we'll get along just fine.")


----------



## Fuzbal

Warning- I am totally awkward with words.


----------



## FakeLefty

Warning: Idiocy not tolerated.


----------



## suzypike

Beware!
Defective or missing heart.
Do not attempt to date or befriend.


----------



## Dao




----------



## Bluemint

Allergic to stifling. Contents may pop unexpectedly. Should stifling or popping occur, leave the vicinity immediately. 
For best results, join the fun, maintain a high level of stimulation, challenge physically and ensure basic needs are met.


----------



## FakeLefty

Attempt to piss off at your own risk.


----------



## Brian1

I'm sorry did you feel like talking? Try someone else.
Though I am a nice guy, I make no promises when dealing with idiots and assholes.
I do things when I'm sober, that I regret later, be forewarned.


----------



## yuzu

human hurricane
70% chance of forgetting
picky eater


----------



## Scrabbletray

I am a hard person to love but when I love, I love really hard.
– Tupac Shakur


----------



## Ixtli

Feed me.
Fuck me*
Shut the fuck up.


*apply only if female.


----------



## saturnne

Warning: Tunnel vision. May not say hi. You are still acknowledged.


----------



## Queen Qualia

Don't assume anything. Don't try to cater to this person. Don't smother or solicit. Treat with your best principles and let it be.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Got a couple.

"Volatile substances contained within. Do not jostle, not for my own safety but for your own."

"Misanthropist Inside"

"Warning::: There is an asshole in this room"

"Caution: Anti-douchebaggery douchebag contained within"

"I say what I mean. If you want an apology, fuck off."


----------



## Devorah T.

Cannot sit still, must fidget, must rock/shake legs/etc.
May make the whole car/room/bench/table/etc. shake like we are having an earthquake.
If you don't like it, I can't help it, so leave!

:tongue:


----------



## with water

Will stab you with your own emotions.


----------



## Roland Khan

Needs help wiping.


----------



## MelodyGirl

Will love you a little too quickly.


----------



## Kynx

I just analysed you 
Or I wasn't listening to you.
I do feel bad about that.


----------



## Deejaz

recharging. 
don't dump emotional shit on me anymore. 
explosive at the moment.


----------



## Redifining Cool

If you ask me to do something and I say maybe, it doesn't mean no, it means maybe. 

Or more precisely:I'll need to think about it and decide based on how I"m feeling closer to the date. How am I supposed to know if future me will want to do something in a couple weeks? You should ask him shortly before it happens.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

Proceed with caution, subject is very sensitive.


----------

